# Alpine K9



## Trooper23 (Apr 27, 2014)

can anyone comment on alpinek9?
i am considering a pup.
help?


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Trooper23 said:


> can anyone comment on alpinek9?
> i am considering a pup.
> help?


Interested about the opinions on AlpineK9 as well, not sure if it makes sense to open a new thread on the same topic and end up with the multiple threads on the same subject ...


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome to the official home of the German Shepherd Dog, a dog respected and admired throughout the world for its versatility, loyalty and intelligence. - Search Results for Hans alpine


He has also posted here a few times:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/search.php?searchid=14860050


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

I have no first hand knowledge, but from what I can tell, some people love him and others not so much. He has some nice looking dogs, but I think he's a broker and imports dogs/puppies from his partner.

** Rest removed by ADMIN. Please send in PM. Thank you.**


----------



## simba405 (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't have first hand experience but my friend bought a dog from Hans. He's a broker and the pup came from the czech jipo me kennel. Hips got ofa'd and they were excellent. Really nice dog with an awesome pedigree too. The pedigree papers for the pup was all in Czech.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

It really depends on who you ask. I've heard opinions from both sides of the coin.


----------



## HuskyMal89 (May 19, 2013)

I would say in my opinion that if your looking to import which is mostly the case with Alpine that you establish a good relationship with Hans and ask questions and maybe get to know some others that know him and people at Jinopo in Czech. Importing is a tricky process if you have 0 contacts over seas....you can read the "horror stories" on this forum and others. If you can go to AZ to Alpine K9 in person if your close I highly suggest it. Some people think that breeders from Europe ship and sell the left overs to people in the US and keep the best dogs back and sell to people in their own country or to people they know. This may or may not be the case depending on who you ask....i have seen some great imports myself but the people that own them have contacts and friends in Europe.....you can find a dog with great bloodlines and the same as you would get in Europe here through breeders who have import studs and females. Just another option .


----------



## SARpup (Jan 7, 2004)

I got a dog from him. He was a good dog. VERY HIGH drive dogs! VERY expensive! The puppy showed up at LAX in a crate and was soo yucky and dirty and scared from the trip, but that happens. 
Now if you ever need to give up that dog, do not ask him for help! He will lecture you about what a terrible person you are for trying to rehome your dog! For the best interest of the dog he needed a new home where he could continue to work but Hans would not help me find him a new home! 
Yes he imports them from the jippo me kennel in the czech republic. If you are looking for the highest working drive dog and don't ever intend to NOT work the dog get one! I can not say enough about how good working they are! Mine became the pride of the police department I donated him to! But if you want a breeder who will be there for you to ask questions and help you he is not your guy. He is set in the ways he has and he will lecture you about anything you do not agree with him on!


----------



## mikediaz (Sep 14, 2015)

*Alpine K9 Safety*

I have purchased 3 dogs from Hans. 2 were adult imports and 1 was a puppy from his Kennels.

All dogs have super working drives and have sound temperment and good with kids.

The 2 adults were protection trained.

Hans imports from the Jinopo Kennels and also raises pups from his own kennel.

Hans is very informed and experienced. He is set in his ways and will tell you when he disagrees with you so you need to have a thick skin at times.

Hans always has the dog's best interests at heart.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I am on Hans' site too and he appears to be a wealth of knowledge. He has access to some amazing dogs and I really would have liked a pup from Dask. 
Hans has been doing this a lot of years and I like his straight talk. 
I would urge you to go to his forum and read some of the posts. Then if you can visit him in AZ.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

This is a really old thread that some how got resurrected. 

I would do a whole lot of research first, let google be your friend. Check several forums and ask for references by PM. Most experienced GSD people seek other breeders for their own dogs. Buyer beware and do a lot of research.


----------



## Prager (Jul 3, 2011)

My name is Hans and I am the owner of Alpine K9. Since this is about me then, if may, I would like to put my 2 cents worth. 
Thank you guys,... Mike Diaz and RZZNSTR and others. 
*As far as advising goes.*
The truth is that I have forum and advice people on all sorts of problems all the time every day. Behavioral modification, any kind of training genetics and breeding. You can google AlpineK9forums.com . I also will advise people on the phone. I provide seminars and train dogs. I spend hours of my time on the phone advising people every week. Not all will like my advice. So be it. I am direct with no fluff. I am not here to butter you up but to tell you truth about your problem with your dog and how to solve it. I always stand on the side of the dog. If you want to dump a dog, then no (!), I will not help you to do so. I will try to see where the problem is and help you to fix it. I advice to non customers too. Usually free of charge. I encourage people to call me . I also have extensive AlpineK9 manual to help people with their dogs. I love to do it. 
*Warranty *
We have extensive guarantee which besides many other things says that if the dog is not compatible with the environment he is in we will replace him ..... read my warranty for details. We go by the warranty and usually more.. 
* Believes*
It is true that some love me and some hate me. If nobody hates you then you may be doing something wrong is my believe. However contrary to some believes, I am open minded to new ideas, but have strong opinions of my own. I am "doing dogs" for for 48+ years thus I know a little about dogs and to change my mind will take some good truthful arguments which I will be glad to accept if they ring true. I breed, train and import dogs. I am the original importer of Czech border patrol dogs . I AlpineK9 am partner with JINOPO. JINOPO was started at my impulse to provide high quality dogs to USA and the rest of the world. 
We provide dogs to S&R, Law enforcement, handicapped military and mostly to families. For example I provided dogs to NYPD and well over 100 dogs to AZDOC. 10s of dogs went ti Iraq as explosive detection dogs, Hospital security dogs, israel Military,and many Law enforcement jurisdictions literally all over the world. We have thousands of satisfied customers many listed on my forum and also on my website. Indeed not all like me and not all agree with me. That is how the cookie crumbles. Rather then ask on forums the best way is for you to contact me and see if we can get you dog to your liking. You are welcomed to visit too. I am open book. I have nothing to hide. 
Thank you for the opportunity to clarify some misconceptions. 
Hans


----------

